# Leasing advice?



## Ameliafax (Jun 2, 2016)

My car got totaled by a speeding dominos pizza guy at red light. I am upside down in ridiculous high interest cap one loan. I tried searching for a vehicle in the Uber enterprise link but got repeated message that no cars were available no matter what I chose???


----------



## Queenofthepak (Apr 29, 2016)

Maybe you can try renting a vehicle for a while.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Are Uber Xchange, Bama and Breeze leasing programs available in your area?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ameliafax said:


> My car got totaled by a speeding dominos pizza guy at red light. I am upside down in ridiculous high interest cap one loan. I tried searching for a vehicle in the Uber enterprise link but got repeated message that no cars were available no matter what I chose???


3 grand will buy you a 2007 Ford Focus with around 100,000 miles on it. Japanese (Mazda) engine, so a good one should last until at least 150,000 before major problems. $3,000 is not a lot to pay for a car, and to be honest, at the current bargain basement rates, pax don't deserve any better than a bargain basement vehicle.

This is a much better option than renting or leasing.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

elelegido said:


> 3 grand will buy you a 2007 Ford Focus with around 100,000 miles on it. Japanese (Mazda) engine, so a good one should last until at least 150,000 before major problems. $3,000 is not a lot to pay for a car, and to be honest, at the current bargain basement rates, pax don't deserve any better than a bargain basement vehicle.
> 
> This is a much better option than renting or leasing.


buying a single owner car would be good too.


----------



## DaysAtSea (Jul 9, 2016)

It ain't cheap, but the fastest way you can get a car is probably HyreCar. It doesn't require all the hoops of Xchange. You're basically renting a car from an owner, for short or long period, and it includes insurance. 
Take a look online and see if available in your area.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I would look for a late model car that would meet users requirements and spend the 3500 to 4500 before I went out and spent his dollar on a leasing program that will almost always ensure you make no money.

Also anyone who drives for uber and has a loan on their vehivle needs to ensure they always have gap insurance. With as many miles as we drive you are bound to be upside down within the first month or so


----------

